# The laughter of children



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 17, 2013)

[video=facebook;10200851621366007]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200851621366007[/MEDIA]


----------



## GDPR (Jun 17, 2013)

I really enjoyed watching that.

I wish,as an adult,I could find that much pleasure in something so simple....


----------



## forgetmenot (Jun 17, 2013)

bet they could do that  for hours  and hours  who needs toys


----------

